# Looking at 2001 A6 2.7T-Thoughts



## bluegraph (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm thinking that getting a car like this off of eBay probably isn't a good idea just because of the unknown service history. Any thoughts-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318 
I have wanted one for a while, and I'm thinking I might switch to a summer and winter car now that I just picked up an E39 M5- Although keeping up both of these cars isn't going to be cheap!! 
I don't know if I can handle an automatic, but there is a car that looks pretty clean locally.








Linkhttp://www.martinautosalesinc.com/carsforsale.html


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Looking at 2001 A6 2.7T-Thoughts (bluegraph)*

i regret getting an automatic, i convinced my self that the tipshift would be fun enough, wrong, and that they're more prone to expensive repairs. that ebay one looks nice


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Looking at 2001 A6 2.7T-Thoughts (bluegraph)*

Hey Blue
Here's two docs with the important stuff to look for in th 2.7T. It's for the S4, but most of it applies to the A6.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...Q.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf
I would also vote for the 6 Speed, but personally I always prefer the manual. Each to their own you know.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Looking at 2001 A6 2.7T-Thoughts (Massboykie)*

85k miles=
cam seals
timing belt/wpump./tstat
rear axle seals
prop shaft seal
cv boots
upper control arms and tie rods
thats about 900 in parts alone if your doing the repairs yourself or 3500 if your paying a shop


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking at 2001 A6 2.7T-Thoughts (Slimjimmn)*

the ebay car is the same price i paid for my blk/blk 6spd with 81k 3 months ago and i dont have navi..it says its got a warrenty so see what it covers..that might be a good deal..like the above post says theses things can get expensive..good luck you wont regret it


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

id go with the 6 speed but clutch job... NOT COOL


----------

